# Chelsea Gate Townhouses (on Finch)



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody have comments / experiences / insights about the townhouses on Finch (just to the west of Yonge)? The complex is called Chelsea Gate built by Ghods Builder.

Thanks!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

http://homestars.com/companies/208023-ghods-builders-inc?show_review=28601

I found this.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> http://homestars.com/companies/208023-ghods-builders-inc?show_review=28601
> 
> I found this.


"DON'T BE FOOLED!!! This builder is nothing short of a scam artist with no sense of how to design and build in Canada. You will have problems from day 1 with them! "

Yikes. 

I live near that area and the maintenance fees are high on all the local townhouses area, or Yonge Street for that matter. High maintenance fees are a big turn off for me. However you may see value in them. When they start near or out pace your mortgage payment, I don't.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> http://homestars.com/companies/208023-ghods-builders-inc?show_review=28601
> 
> I found this.


That's what I saw too ... but I was wondering if anyone has any direct / indirect experience or know people who does, that live in that complex and what it's actually look like


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

CuriousReader said:


> That's what I saw too ... but I was wondering if anyone has any direct / indirect experience or know people who does, that live in that complex and what it's actually look like



I bet the people that live there do. Why not drop off some surveys, or set up your own web survey and drop off flyers inviting residents of that complex to respond? You might need to incentivize people ($5 by paypal to finish the survey?), but it'll be a minor expense in the grand scheme of home owership, cheaper than a home inspector, and give you feedback sooner in the decision process. Especially if you already have concerns...


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with Potato on this one sounds like a little footwork is in order. People will tell you what you want to know if you are considering moving in. 

Have a few conversations, some people might be crackpots but most people will be very forthcoming.


----------

